# trying to draw chart for grand kids of PINS



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I have been going to pins all my life, Im trying to create a hand drawn map
to show some of the different areas. I once had the old back road gps marks
but that trail has long long been unusable, I know about where the turtle shack was ( 43 ish ) and fished at the nic around 51 . 13-18 is about where little shell is , big shell seemed to be around 30+. I know better than fish around 25. Never caught anything there , not even a hard head. There is one part
that I dreaded every trip is the place with the triple beach, I believe some call it devils elbow , always slow going up high around there. some places seems the beach is skinney , some places is seems it was wide. As a kid after hurricane ceilia the entire beach was wide . 
If any of you have any notes about the beach Ill add it to what I already know. 
PM or email thanks in advance.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Well nothing came of this let me ask it a different way. 
If you have some notes jotted down about the beach, 
about features of PINS let me know. :texasflag


----------



## tunafish02 (Feb 25, 2013)

You might try posting to corpusfishing.com in the general saltwater fishing forum. A bunch of guys on there fish pins all the time.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

The big pontoon looking tanks that used to be just past the 18 and the entrance to Yarborough.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

If I had seen this thread I would have taken notes as I just spent several days there. But I am not a regular. I didn't know they had names for different sections. 

IIRC, the big shell area seems to have moved south. Much closer to the turtle shack.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

https://library.tamucc.edu/exhibits/s/southtxstories/page/padre-island


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Guidebook 17 Padre Island National Seashore by Weise and White Bureau Of Economic Geology 1980 This book has an excellent map that comes with it.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Map


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

This might help.

http://npmaps.com/padre-island/


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I’ve been going out to PINS all my life. Somewhere I have a map that my dad hand drew in 1978 on one of his trips down the beach when my mom was pregnant with me. He has always been very detailed keeping notes and drawing sketches of things like that! He chronicled probably every trip he made down there in those day, some of those notes I can probably find. PM me and when I have time I’ll try to find and upload some of the details I have on PINS. As for recent info, I was out there last weekend and driving was miserable past the 10-15 mm. We only went down about 40 miles for fear we wouldn’t make it back! With this being the slow season there werent many people past the 5, even fewer as far as big shell. Trees and branches were washed up all over the beach and my truck is sporting a couple new scuff marks from the branches that caught me by surprise and popped up to hit me. I’m hoping February 23rd is a little better. That Saturday is the annual Billy Sandifer Big Shell Cleanup. We’ve been going for 3-4 years now as a family volunteer event. I recommend it for everyone in the area who loves the beach. Look up friendsofpadre.com


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you all for the many replies, Any hand notes would be fine as well,
I can use goog and find the old back road entrance and exits . Some of the features Im looking for are where little shell is ( some call this highbanks area ) 
the section that has three levels, some call it devils elbo area, I have always taken highest possible road there. I know that the turrle shack is around 43. I should be able to find that on goog, I think i can start with basic curves of the island and add mile markers , shack , nick and the jettys and yarbough.

I hope old billy is smiling down, his legened lives on through all of you that help clean up down there. 

Regards Terry:cheers:


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

tunafish02 said:


> You might try posting to corpusfishing.com in the general saltwater fishing forum. A bunch of guys on there fish pins all the time.


^^^this

Towboat Trash has a wealth of knowledge on PINS.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Whatever you do make sure you put a warning not to camp anywhere near mile marker 33...


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I would suggest 25 as a do not camp here , place for main reason, I have never caught a fish around there of any kind using dead or plastics. :cheers:


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Its Catchy said:


> Whatever you do make sure you put a warning not to camp anywhere near mile marker 33...


Do tell .......33??


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

thinshavings said:


> Do tell .......33??


Billy always told of a ghost story from the 33
snookered


----------

